# Cade eo



## mattiesmom (Mar 27, 2015)

Has anyone had luck with using this eo in cp soap? After searching for a "smoky" scent Cade was recommended so I purchased from Liberty Naturals.  I thought it would a somewhat thicker oil but this stuff is denser than road tar, don't know how they got it into the bottle.  I tried to heat it in a double boiler and microwave, very little change.  Managed to drag some out of the bottle on a skewer (ruined now) to incorporate into melted oils.  This resulted in small to large hard chunks throughout which had to be filtered out numerous times.  I have since learned alcohol may be the only way to dissolve it to a usable state.  Not sure that could be used in soap though??  Also have conflicting information about safety.  The only good thing is the filtered oil did have a very nice smoky scent which I think is holding in the soap - was going for a campfire blend.  I hope I'm not stuck with a useless eo, looking for input and help as usual.  BTW, the scent is nearly identical to liquid smoke to me, should have used a dollop of that maybe?:???:


----------



## maya (Mar 27, 2015)

Don't use liquid smoke in soap. I don't think the scent would come through also I have no idea what is in it. However, you could always send me the cade. I love it! You tried tincturing it, correct?


----------



## abc (Mar 27, 2015)

What about infusing the cade in your soaping oils, then straining it before use. You'd have to plan ahead.


----------



## lsg (Mar 28, 2015)

Here is a link to infusing ingredients such as Frankincense tears etc.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=35855


----------

